# Sick pigeon found. Need hell diagnosing and healing!



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

(first off, this found pigeon does not have a tag on its ankle) I am so frustrated. Lately we cannot go one day without finding a dead pigeon laying somewhere in our yard or a neighbors yard. We live in a suburb/rural community in west virginia There are always dozens of pigeons flying around. They are no bother. But All of a sudden so many are dying. I also see many that have been run over, which I assume are sick ones that just wondered into the road. I wonder if someone is poisoning them or if something else is going on. Either way, I need to find out who to contact because I doubt no one else cares. The neighbors dont seem to like them much and always complain how they are on their roof. This neighbor does have a roof that they especially like. They can even crawl inside for shelter in some openings up top. But as I said before, they are no bother. Killing them and having their bodies laying around hardly seems to be a solution. There are still plenty of them. The wife did also think it was weird that today none of them are on that neighbors roof and instead on a different roof. (We are just accounting for any changes to try and wonder what may be happening)Just now i looked over on my neighbors porch and a big black & white one was standing there and barely moving. His wings seemed fine. I got close and he would not fly. Although it would have been easy to walk away and assume he was just lounging, I knew something was wrong and I was worried the neighbors would let their dogs out at any moment and he would be gone. My wife came out to assist, and sure enough she was able to walk right up and pick him up. The sick ones always seem to flock towards the porches if they can make it up the steps. Anyway, once we got inside, I layed down newspaper and gave him water and then in front of me he vomited, thus proving that he was sick and not injured. The vomit was green and had full sunflower seeds. Not sure where he would get the sunflower seeds. Shortly after he vomited again. He is now much more lively, where before he was catatonic. He is trying to clean the vomit from his chest and fluffing his feathers a little bit. But he still is not scared of us at all. My wife was petting him and he seemed to want more when she stopped! (I know this is a lot of random information, but I am just giving all the info as I think of it so that someone may be able to come up with a good guess to the overall problem as well to how to help this specific guy)... It's strange to see a pigeon this collor.. Almost all are blue/grey.. a few are brown.. The first and only ever one that I saw that this color was one of the recent dead ones I seen. Just laying dead in the yard. Now the second one I have ever seen is sick too.??? In the meantime, what can I do to help him. I have given him basic feed/grout along with drinking water as well as a large dish to bathe in if he wishes?? He has a whole bathroom to himself. This is only the second one I have taken in and the first was injured. Once his wing got better after a few months we just left open the window and he flew away. Not sure what to do with a sick one. Also not knowing what is killing all of these birds? Where did these 2 black and white ones come from all of a sudden and is it a coincidence that both got sick?? so many questions... SOMETHING is making them sick... THANK YOU in advance for any suggestions and feel free to ask more questions and I will give as detailed information as I can. I can and will upload pics shortly, but I first wanted to see if there are any specific shots I should take of him...


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

I have included a picture. Still looking for ways to help this guy. He still hasn't eaten. He is also behaving differently than my last pigeon. This morning when I first checked on him, he was standing facing away from me and was completely still. He also seemed to have his head "tucked in" similar to a turtle and had his head facing down towards the ground and against his chest. I wasn't sure of he was alive. His back feathers were also raised. He then "perked up" and his head came up and out and he turned almost all the way around and looked at me and became perky. Was he sleeping? My last pigeon are so much and this cuz hasn't touched any good. Not sure of he is picky or still sick. Any help on how I can get home eating and better considering i know absolutely nothing and do not know much of anything outside my one experience with an injured pigeon.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

"ATTENTION: ANYONE (ESPECIALLY NEW MEMBERS) SEEKING HELP FOR INJURED/SICK BIRD. PLEASE POST YOUR LOCATION/CITY/STATE/PROVINCE/COUNTRY TO ENABLE A TIMELY RESPONSE TO FIND ASSISTANCE, RESCUE CENTERS, AND/OR VETERINARY CARE IN YOUR AREA."

Please tell us your location, we can send you to an avian vet facility. Could be a infection.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Is there any black or sticky substance on the bottom of it's feet?


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

Charleston West Virginia. Not sure there are any close ones. I do have a lady that will take it in I hope. I just havnt gotten ahold of her yet. I will check under the feet. I just hate bothering him and worry about stressing him out. Anything for comfort as well will help. So far still not sure how to get him eating or more comfortable if anything. I've only had him for 12 hours approximately. I just really wonder of this could possibly be the same bird that I thought was dead because it was laying "dead" for 2 days in my neighbors yard. Coincidentally, that bird was "gone" and a sick one that is also black/white shows up sick.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Picture update*

This is him "sleeping"? Or just Ill? He will stay like this and shake his head every now and then back and forth. Seems as if he has thrown up some more. Hopefully it is all out of his system. His first vomit was full of whole sunflower seeds, so he must have ate them recently. If it was just bad food, hoping it gets better soon.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Black Feet*

Most of his feet have black on them. Not sure about being sticky though. Don't really wanna hold him and try to feel his feet at once and disturb him. Last time I checked he did finally seen to react to me and seem scared which is a good sign I guess. Once my wife is home i will inspect further. What could that mean?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

They don't talk about it, but the cities spray a chemical on the roofs of city buildings that is usually black that is designed to kill pigeons. It is sticky and when absorbed thru the feet it destroys the good bacteria that pigeons need to digest there food. They eventually starve and die of dehydration. I have been called to pick up lost birds that had bands on them thru my club that are sometimes too weak to make it home. I picked up one bird in Charleston that had it. It was a white bird. I picked and cleaned all the stuff off and force fed the bird with ground moist food and eventually it came back to his proper weight. Good luck, Jim


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad that you are helping the poor bird please try to clean the stuff off his feet.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That "fluffed up" look just shows he/she is not feeling well. Try to keep the bathroom you have/him her in warm for now and/or provide a heat pad on low for it to stand on. Is there any poop? What does it look like? I wonder if it is some sort of poisoning but don't know how to know for sure. Found birds are usually otherwise sick or just starving and don't usually vomit. What food are you offering?? 
Keep us updated. Yes that pied color is somewhat unusual in ferals but it does occur. Otherwise it could be a domestic pigeon that got loose but without a band it is hard to tell. Pretty bird I hope it pulls through.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

I will immediately try to clean his feet. Now 36 hours and not eating. He is popping or vomiting green now. I took a pic to show. He is at least "playing" with his food. It's thrown all about the place every now and then. Of he has eaten any it's been very little because I've only given small amounts and it's all there. Took a pic of the food. I'm sure it's by what is recommended, it's just a generic random variety for birds that I used for my last pigeon for months while getting him back on his feet. In has sunflower seeds in it and I mix in plain popcorn kernels. If something specific is mentioned I will go get it. If needed to force feed, I'd need some specific details on how to do that. Lol. Already worried about how to clean his feet. The bathroom is warm. I'll add a heating pad.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*More pics*

Green pop or vomit??


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update food*

This is the blend he is being given


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Any more assistance?*

Still searching for any help on what this guy might eat... Or what I can do to make him comfortable to eat. He was shaking earlier. But now he is right at the door everytime I open it. He doesn't try to walk out of the room, but everytime I open the door he is right there looking at me. Keeps popping or vomiting random stuff. I left a picture. Been almost 72 hours now. Doesn't seen to be getting better or worse. Can't tell if he is drinking but I assume he is cuz he is going to the bathroom. Plus the water is always a little lower, but it could be evaporation or spillage. He was showing interest in a leaf... Lol. Do they eat vegetation? Should I throw some grass in there? No pesticides on my lawn.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Use the search thread at the top of this page. There is a lot of information from past threads. I am sort of a caveman with my birds. I take a lil bit of my normal pigeon food, grind it up in a coffee grinder mix into a puree with water and a probiotic. Then comes the caveman, I hold the bird in my lap hold his beak open and let it dribble in his throat. Just a 1/4 teaspoon every few hours is plenty. You don't want to drown the bird, you just want to keep something good into the bird. When you open his mouth look at his inside and throat. It should be pink and red, no yellow sores or anything. Once again, don't put my advice set in stone, search out the past threads on what to feed sick pigeons. Jim


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you keeping him/her warm.....I mean very warm. A heating pad on low available. If nothing else take a gallon jug of very very warm water and leave it near him/her and replace often. If he/she is not getting food into him/her you need to keep as warm as possible as body heat will use up all his/her reserves. Looks like the bird is drinking as those poops are very wet. That bird seed should be ok for now....esp. if you are adding raw popcorn and similar. I would try to force feed it now if nothing is going in. Get frozen peas (like for human consumption) at the store. Thaw them in very warm water so they are thawed and warm (not hot). Add a small pinch of sugar and small pinch of salt to the water too. Hold the bird against you. Open the beak and put the peas one or two at a time in the very back of the beak/mouth. Then close the beak he/she should swallow them. Try to get at least about 30 in him. This can be done one person but if you are not sure how two people might be easier. When the mouth is open check that it looks pink and clean......no cheesy substance (canker) blocking entrance. If the bird was poisoned or has something else going on he/she may need more than that (e.g. antibiotics) but this will make sure he/she doesn't starve and hopefull will bounce back.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

Thank you so much for the advice. We did force feed him the peas. After a handful he got antsy so we let him down, but we are confident we can continue that. He did full them up quickly. I didn't notice any sites in his mouth, but I will look. If I see anything, I will photo and show you. In the meantime however, we noticed insects on him. Maybe this is normal, maybe not. They remind me of fleas, but brownish in color. The above photo will show. Of this is not normal, please advise on what to do. We did pick off as many as we could. For all I know they are extremely dangerous, or they are just a birds version of fleas. They are alive and crawling on him. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

Also, we do have a warm heating pad on low wrapped by a towel that is in a box he can walk in and out of. Although he seems to normally want to be right at the door. I added another pic of him wih the insects on him.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Gonna keep this guy alive one way or another!*

One way or another we will get him healthy. Ill continue to search far, wide and locally as well. But he has maintained, which is much better than where he would be if he was left on the street days ago. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Those are mites and will not harm you. See what the others say, but I would not treat for them until the bird gets healthier. 1 thing at a time and the mites are the least of its problem.


----------



## mattyp12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

I have added 2 more sick pigeons. Also my personal and career life is hectic. So it's a storm. The first bird is allowing me to force feed it peas. I've also added in some seed with the lease during it's feedings. He's not a big fan, but I'm able to do it by myself and keep him comfortable. However, genos not eating on his own. After I feed him, he seems energetic and fine. But the next day I come in and he's lethargic again. So we are in a cycle. Any tips? Any different food I should force feed him? I would like to believe that he is just a picky eater, but if that's the case, he wouldn't survive in the wild. He also doesn't seem to be in a hurry to leave. He's not trying to fly at all when I come in. I can easily pick him up. He just walks around.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

mattyp12 said:


> One way or another we will get him healthy. Ill continue to search far, wide and locally as well. But he has maintained, which is much better than where he would be if he was left on the street days ago. Fingers crossed.


He actually has pigeon lice. Not harmful but you can spray for them, I would get him healthy first and deal with them later, they wont bother you.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

mattyp12 said:


> I have added 2 more sick pigeons. Also my personal and career life is hectic. So it's a storm. The first bird is allowing me to force feed it peas. I've also added in some seed with the lease during it's feedings. He's not a big fan, but I'm able to do it by myself and keep him comfortable. However, genos not eating on his own. After I feed him, he seems energetic and fine. But the next day I come in and he's lethargic again. So we are in a cycle. Any tips? Any different food I should force feed him? I would like to believe that he is just a picky eater, but if that's the case, he wouldn't survive in the wild. He also doesn't seem to be in a hurry to leave. He's not trying to fly at all when I come in. I can easily pick him up. He just walks around.


Offer them electrolyte in the water and feed him at least twice a day.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You can feed corn (frozen corn that is then thawed) same as peas but the peas are pretty nutritious at least for now. Keep offering him a balanced seed mixture and grit if you can. Also fresh water of course. He is not picky....would not starve himself so you are keeping him alive by feeding the peas. When he heals and feels better he certainly will start eating (and probably be a little less tame too). What is the story with the other two? What seeds are you offering these guys? Had not seen your response and was fearing the worst so glad this guy is still alive. 
Thanks for helping him/her. Keep posting. Hope everkything else works out for you too..........things have a way of doing so if you are on the right track. Often the turmoil is a set up for what will come next in life.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Mattyp12, great job helping the sick pigeons! Whenever my life is in chaos, that's when somebody shows up with special needs or somebody gets sick. It makes the usual chaos seem less important!


----------

